# transformer un disque dur externe en iPod



## hucar (5 Avril 2006)

Bon, je sais que j'ai déjà posté cette question il y a quelque temps, mais hormis l'achat de plusieurs iPod personne n'a proposé de solutions (hard ou soft) a ma question:
Comment transformer un disque dur externe de 100 Go en un iPod ?
J'ai une tonne de mp3 que j'utilise pour mon travail et plutôt que de trimbaler tout mon matos je voudrais pouvoir n'emmener qu'un DD que je connecterai aux mac sur lesquels je bosse et en ouvrant iTune j'aurai toute ma petite bibliotheque immédiatement disponible sans chargement ni autre opperations ... Je veux faire un truc simple (je veux bien me prendre la tête avant pour réaliser la "chose" en question, mais après je veux "pareil" qu'un iPod).
Donc s'il y a quelqu'un qui connait la marche a suivre ... je suis tout ouïe


----------



## CBi (5 Avril 2006)

Pas sûr que ça marche mais juste une idée = si tu copies sur ton HD tes morceaux et un exemplaire de l'application iTunes, avec tes morceaux enregistrés dans la bibliothèque de cette application, quand tu te connectes sur un autre ordinateur, tu vas sur ton HD et tu ouvres l'exemplaire de iTunes qui s'y trouve... Cela devrait fonctionner.


----------



## hucar (5 Avril 2006)

Ton idée me plait bien je vais tenté ce coup là Vendredi sur une prod et donc sur un autre mac que le miens (encore que je vais tenté le coup sur un autre user)
Je te tiens au jus
Merci


----------



## jfpillon (5 Avril 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr que ça marche mais juste une idée = si tu copies sur ton HD tes morceaux et un exemplaire de l'application iTunes, avec tes morceaux enregistrés dans la bibliothèque de cette application, quand tu te connectes sur un autre ordinateur, tu vas sur ton HD et tu ouvres l'exemplaire de iTunes qui s'y trouve... Cela devrait fonctionner.



Une autre proposition à essayer, pas sûr qu'elle soit meilleure : tu organises tes fichiers sur ton disque dur (avec ton Itunes, plus de chances pour que ça marche) et quand tu vas chez un client, tu connectes ton disque et tu modifies les préférences avancées de l'Itunes du client : général -> emplacement du dossier -> Modifier
"Mon HD externe : ma musique géniale".
Quand tu débrancheras ton disque le dossier itunes chez ton client devrait redevenir le même s'il utilise le dossier par défaut.

A toi de tester si ça marche et si ça te convient.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Avril 2006)

jfpillon a dit:
			
		

> tu modifies les préférences avancées de l'Itunes du client : général -> emplacement du dossier -> Modifier "Mon HD externe : ma musique géniale". Quand tu débrancheras ton disque le dossier itunes chez ton client devrait redevenir le même s'il utilise le dossier par défaut.
> A toi de tester si ça marche et si ça te convient.


Pas mieux...


----------



## hucar (6 Avril 2006)

Bon, j'ai bien testé tout ça mais rien a faire, il y a toujours ce satané temps de chargement et en plus la liste de lecture est enregistée sur l'iTune du mac (pas dans l'iTune du Disk Extern) bien que lançant iTune depuis une copy de l'appli sur le disk extern.
J'ai même testé un autre truc qui conciste a cloner un iPod sur un Disk Extern, resultat : le disk prend la couleur de l'iPod (même icon), il a, à premiere vue le gout de l'iPod (même contenu) et pourtant quand tu lance iTune y pas d'iPod la d'dans ... et moi c'est ça que j'veux : un gros iPod de 100 Go avec  tout mon bouzin qui apparait dans iTune super vite et tout et tout ...
Ca doit être un peut d'la mecanique qui m'faudrait non ??


----------



## CBi (7 Avril 2006)

hucar a dit:
			
		

> la liste de lecture est enregistée sur l'iTune du mac (pas dans l'iTune du Disk Extern) bien que lançant iTune depuis une copy de l'appli sur le disk extern.



Après avoir copié ton appli iTunes sur le disque externe, as-tu modifié les préférences pour changer la désignation de la bibliothèque iTunes ?
Bien qu'en y repensant, les préférences des Appli étant stockées dans la bibliothèque utilisateur, pas sûr que 2 versions de la même appli puissent coexister avec des préférences différentes... Ou alors avec un "truc" qui reste à trouver...


----------



## jfpillon (7 Avril 2006)

hucar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai bien testé tout ça mais rien a faire, il y a toujours ce satané temps de chargement et en plus la liste de lecture est enregistée sur l'iTune du mac (pas dans l'iTune du Disk Extern) bien que lançant iTune depuis une copy de l'appli sur le disk extern.


 Comment connectes-tu ton disque dur à ton mac ? Parce que si c'est de l'usb1 (disque en usb1 ou ordi en usb1) c'est normal que ça rame. En fir wire, ça devrait marcher.

Pour l'emplacement de la bibliothèque, as-tu lu cet article ?
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301748-fr


----------



## hucar (7 Avril 2006)

Bon, j'ai tout fais comme on a dit (préferences et tout et tout) et puis bien entendu mon disk est connecté ent en FW.
Je veux juste que mon mac le reconnaisse comme un iPod quand je le branche. Un jour peut être ???
J'vous l'dis, il nous faudrait un "bidouilleur intrépide" qui aurait récuperé un vieux iPod, l'aurait ouvert et aurait tout compris comment ça marche la d'dans ...
:rose:


----------



## culotjf (7 Avril 2006)

Pour que iTunes démarre sur ton disque externe, il faut que tu modifie le dossier dans les préférences, et que tu supprimes le dossier iTunes dans le dossier Music sur ton disque de démarrage, n'oublie pas de démarrer ton disque externe avant de lancer iTunes, sinon il recré un dossier iTunes dans le dossier Music. C'est ce que j'ai fait chez moi, trop de morceaux pour mon pauvre disque interne, et cela marche.
Bonne journée.


----------



## hucar (7 Avril 2006)

En fait, il semble que je m'explique pas bien : Pour écouter de la musique (et travailler avec) j'utilise un disk extern de 100Go qui est bien naturellement reconnu par mon iTune sur mon mac a moi. Mais bien que ce dernier soit un powerbook, je ne le trimballe pas partout avec moi. Donc, et c'est là que se pose mon problème : COMMENT TRANSFORMER UN DISK DUR EXTERNE EN iPOD pour pouvoir lire et gérer ma musique simplement, sans soucis, sans manipes, sans traces, sans rien quoi, comme avec un iPod ??
Voilà ...   j'ai l'impression d'être un peu têtu :rose: et trop exigent


----------



## jfpillon (10 Avril 2006)

hucar a dit:
			
		

> En fait, il semble que je m'explique pas bien : Pour écouter de la musique (et travailler avec) j'utilise un disk extern de 100Go qui est bien naturellement reconnu par mon iTune sur mon mac a moi. Mais bien que ce dernier soit un powerbook, je ne le trimballe pas partout avec moi. Donc, et c'est là que se pose mon problème : COMMENT TRANSFORMER UN DISK DUR EXTERNE EN iPOD pour pouvoir lire et gérer ma musique simplement, sans soucis, sans manipes, sans traces, sans rien quoi, comme avec un iPod ??
> Voilà ...   j'ai l'impression d'être un peu têtu :rose: et trop exigent



Je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible avec le matériel dont tu disposes de ne faire aucune manip sur l'Itune de tes clients. Mais modifier les préférences ça va aussi vite que d'assurer la connexion physique. La seule solution que j'entrevois serait de trouver un vieil Ipod et de lui faire greffer ton disque. Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un en l'a fait ou en a entendu parler.


----------



## hucar (10 Avril 2006)

As tu déjà essayé ce que tu poposes avec une telle quantité de musique ? Tu verras alors qu'il devient très long (même, et si tu as modifié les prefs d'itune) car il faut tout de même importer la bibliotheque. Par contre ton autre solution commence a me plaire, mais mon viel iPod fonctionne très bien et je me vois pas de l'ouvrir pour une experience sans certitudes ... donc si quelqu'un a déjà eu l'occasion d'ouvrir la chose et a une bonne idée a proposer ???


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2006)

une piste


----------



## prodartist (10 Avril 2006)

hucar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sais que j'ai déjà posté cette question il y a quelque temps, mais hormis l'achat de plusieurs iPod personne n'a proposé de solutions (hard ou soft) a ma question:
> Comment transformer un disque dur externe de 100 Go en un iPod ?
> J'ai une tonne de mp3 que j'utilise pour mon travail et plutôt que de trimbaler tout mon matos je voudrais pouvoir n'emmener qu'un DD que je connecterai aux mac sur lesquels je bosse et en ouvrant iTune j'aurai toute ma petite bibliotheque immédiatement disponible sans chargement ni autre opperations ... Je veux faire un truc simple (je veux bien me prendre la tête avant pour réaliser la "chose" en question, mais après je veux "pareil" qu'un iPod).
> Donc s'il y a quelqu'un qui connait la marche a suivre ... je suis tout ouïe



Bonjour,
il y a peut etre une solution il y a un site qui développe les logiciels de telle sorte qu'ils puissent fonctionner sur une cle usb ou un disque externe, en y mettant deux version portable de vlc tu aurais une simulation de deux platines

le lien : http://www.freesmug.org/

bonne chence


----------



## hucar (10 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> une piste




Bon, si j'ai bien compris, à moins de bidouiller le DD il n'y a pas moyen de faire un iPod avec un DD externe quelconque (en tout cas avec un iPod FW)?
Snif


----------

